# Food Photography



## minister (Oct 10, 2012)

Though I have not posted since long time but I am following the forum.
So after along break I have decided to post here again , for your feed back. I have been shooting food a lot from some time and really feel good doing so.


----------



## fmw (Oct 22, 2012)

Work on that depth of field.  If you want the background blurry, that's fine.  But the food itself needs to be sharp from front to back.


----------



## Fujito (Nov 13, 2012)

fmw said:


> Work on that depth of field.  If you want the background blurry, that's fine.  But the food itself needs to be sharp from front to back.



The food does not have to be completely in the focal range. Many food photographers use a very shallow DOF.


----------



## Mully (Nov 21, 2012)

Fujito said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> > Work on that depth of field.  If you want the background blurry, that's fine.  But the food itself needs to be sharp from front to back.
> ...


That may be fine for editorial food buy not in usually in advertising.  It needs to be sharp.


----------

